# Best clothing labels



## Trekker45 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just to let you all know. After researching the Internet I am convinced that Seanlabels is without a doubt the best place to get printed and woven labels. You can find him on eBay or amazon. He has his own website too. The least expensive, good quality, and awesome customer service.


----------

